# Great old Halloween records and tapes!



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Ever since I got scared by Disney's "Thrilling, Chilling Sounds" LP as a kid, I have been in love with Halloween sound effects records. I like the tapes and CDs too, there's a whole bunch of neat stuff out there. I enjoy adding a piece to the collection every now and then. Some of these can get expensive so I am limited to what's affordable. But it's such fun, and so surprising how a sound effects record can so quickly create a convincing atmosphere...I can listen to this stuff any old time.

Maybe some of you here have favorites?


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

The Disney albums take me right back too.  I have all of them on vinyl, as well as the story and song from the Haunted Mansion, and the Haunted Mansion albums.

I think those are a big favorite around here.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Power Records sound effects albums, but "Sounds That Make You Shiver" - I remember borrowing that from the library back in the day. Sound effects albums made after 1985 or so just don't have the same effect ... I love the oldies.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Ebay is one of the best sources I've found. That and the odd thrift store now and then can have some real treasures. Don't forget to check out my blog too:

*Mostly Ghostly Music Sharing Blaaahhhggg!!!*


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

Halloweiner's blog is great! I highly recommend!

I have two of the old BBC "Sounds of Death and Horror" albums. I bought they back in the early 80's while vacationing in the Outer Banks of North Carolina. I still have them but I need to go to Halloweiner's blog and download his rips of them......so I dont have to rip em myself. LOL


----------



## kagome_elric (May 31, 2006)

i have that record your talking about!!! very cool. I love halloween sound and music too. I was looking on ebay just the other day for some halloween records, no money


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I know what you mean. That is why I was so stoked to come across Scar Stuff's blog when I did about 3 years ago now. He was able to supply me with copies of about 60% of the LPs I was never able to find on ebay. There's still some recordings I'd like to get personal copies of, but rarely if ever do they appear even on ebay. The Lps are out there though. I know there's a seller on ebay named Freudstoys that is able to come up with some pretty rare Halloween LPs just by shopping his local Thrift stores. Again though he sells them for prices that are way out of reach of my wallet.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't have the "collector's bug" you seem to have, Halloweiner. I'm just as happy having mp3's of those albums ... maybe happier knowing that I didn't spend a crapload of money on them. (I speak primarily of stuff I've downloaded from you and Scar Stuff.) Then again, I bet there is a satisfaction to be gained from sharing a hard-to-find classic ... guess I won't be feeling that.

And because I can't say it enough, thanks again for all the stuff you've shared, Halloweiner.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks. Glad you like the blog(s). I mainly like to have copies of the LPs myself so that I can have the front and back cover scans. I collect them as much as I do the sound files.

Sad to say it looks like Jason at scar Stuff may have gone MIA again. I've noticed that many of his shares now say "Link Removed". Not sure if he's had problems from copyright holders, or what.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

Jason's site turned me on to the old stuff and also led me to your site Halloweiner. Not good to hear he is MIA again though.

I look through the Godwill store in my city every once and awhile. Once I found the cover to Boris Karloff reading The Legend of Sleepy Hollow but the jacket was empty!! I think I ended it up getting it from someone from your message board.......well a download of it. I need to hit the thrift stores again. I havent done it in quite awhile.


----------

